# [SOLVED] Fan LED not working



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

Hi. I bought the Rosewill Thor V2 case recently for a new build. Upon putting everything together, I accidentally broke the button on the front of the case that enables/disables the led light on the big front 230mm fan. I was wondering if there was any manual way to enable the lights to come on? I don't care if the button doesn't work, I just want them on all the time.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Fan LED not working*

Hi vIrUs_32 :wave:

If you can either get access to the back of the broken switch, or the 2 wires connecting to the switch, you can simply connect them together, bypassing the switch entirely.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Fan LED not working*

Worked like a charm, thanks a bunch WereBo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome :thumb:


----------

